# Activating Navigation



## audittsline (Nov 30, 2020)

Hi

I have a 2017 Audi TT S-line.

I purchased the car from the UK.

I would like to know how to activate the Navigation system.

The words 'Nav' are labeled above the mobile switch in the car.

Does the car need an Audi Navigation sd card as in the volkswagen golf? or am I wrong?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

audittsline said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 2017 Audi TT S-line.
> 
> ...


There are literally dozens of threads about this already.


----------



## audittsline (Nov 30, 2020)

macaddict111 said:


> audittsline said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Can you send me a link to one of them please?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Assuming you are in the Uk there are plenty of options

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=9425341


----------



## audittsline (Nov 30, 2020)

DPG said:


> Assuming you are in the Uk there are plenty of options
> 
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &p=9425341


Thanks for this.

No, I imported the car to Malta.

So, I have the cd with the two SD slots, and the sat/nav button.

I guess I would need it activated, I would need the cd and sd cards.... am I right.

I saw a number of cd's and cd cards on ebay. Would this be a good option?

I don't really need the Audi subscription... I just want a basic nav system.

I have a 2018 Golf and I just put the SD card (it came with) in and it worked perfectly.

Or would it be easier connecting a mobile and using the Google maps?

I just want to see this option work in the dashboard.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Or, dependent on year and your technical ability, read the Firmware Update thread and do it yourself. Start at page 20.


----------



## audittsline (Nov 30, 2020)

pcbbc said:


> Or, dependent on year and your technical ability, read the Firmware Update thread and do it yourself. Start at page 20.


Ok this does not look easy....


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

There are some guys that can do it remotely for you. Have a search on this forum and you will find their names/company names. They are mentioned on here. If you cant find them, try Facebook.They can sort you out.


----------



## NorthEastVAG (Aug 25, 2020)

We can do this for you if you do not feel you are comfortable doing this yourself.

Contact us if needed, we can help you out / answer any questions you may have.

https://www.facebook.com/NorthEastVAGAdaptions

https://northeastvagadaptions.co.uk/col ... activation


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

NorthEastVAG said:


> We can do this for you if you do not feel you are comfortable doing this yourself.
> 
> Contact us if needed, we can help you out / answer any questions you may have.
> 
> ...


Is what's involved likely to give any issues with warranty if people are still within that period?


----------

